# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Помогите пожалуйста правильно скачать и установить версию 1С 8.3.15.1778

## IuliiaT

Помогите пожалуйста правильно скачать и установить версию 1С  Технологическая платформа для Windows (x64)   8.3.15.1778.  После установки ругается, что нет лицензии. Скачала и установила установила RePack (ручноЙ патч) для этой же версии, но не помогло. По прежнему просит лицензию или ключ. ПОМОГИТЕ!!!

----------


## mixa_novikov

8-904-061-72-40

----------


## vitaliy-63

Доброго дня. Решили как то вопрос? нужна такая же помощь...

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Помогите пожалуйста правильно скачать и установить версию 1С  Технологическая платформа для Windows (x64)   8.3.15.1778.  После установки ругается, что нет лицензии. Скачала и установила установила RePack (ручноЙ патч) для этой же версии, но не помогло. По прежнему просит лицензию или ключ. ПОМОГИТЕ!!!


Вычищайте следы от старых эмулятором

----------


## Лауренция

Добрый день !!! Помогите пожалуйста , мне нужна База  1с(конфигурация)  когда-либо действующей предприятий , "Бухгалтерия предприятия"  учет выпуска , отгрузки и реализации продукции . Мне нужно для написания диплома !! Спасибо )) и буду очень благодарной за ответ !!

----------


## DADA16

Добрый день! установила ломаную 8.3.17.1851 для собственных нужд. Все равно просит лицензию. Как установить, чтобы заработала?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день! установила ломаную 8.3.17.1851 для собственных нужд. Все равно просит лицензию. Как установить, чтобы заработала?


Добрый день! А почитать здесь и на соседних ветках религия не позволяет? Все уже по несколько раз разжёвано. Ищите повнимательнее.

----------


## DADA16

> Добрый день! А почитать здесь и на соседних ветках религия не позволяет? Все уже по несколько раз разжёвано. Ищите повнимательнее.



Если бы нашла, то и вопрос не поднимала бы! Логично?! Если вас не устраивает мой вопрос пройдите мимо...

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Если бы нашла, то и вопрос не поднимала бы! Логично?! Если вас не устраивает мой вопрос пройдите мимо...


Да я вижу как Вы искали... пишете совсем не в той ветке!!! Значит не искали! Или не захотели искать.

----------


## DADA16

> Да я вижу как Вы искали... пишете совсем не в той ветке!!! Значит не искали! Или не захотели искать.


Может я форумом пользоваться не умею, в голову не пришло такое))))))))))) ?! И напишу в той нужной ВАМ теме, вам полегчает?! Говорю же, пройдите МИМО

----------


## 4AuHuK

> напишу в той нужной ВАМ теме, вам полегчает?! Говорю же, пройдите МИМО


Мне это как раз НЕ нужно. Это Вам нужна помощь... а хамить не надо!

----------

